# Inconsistent brewing sound / pressure (?) with Oracle Touch



## Nick R (Dec 6, 2019)

My Oracle Touch has recently started sometimes making an inconsistent noise when brewing; typically when I start it is quieter than usual, then gets louder after a few seconds as if the power / pressure is ramping up. It then starts the pour late and produces much less coffee than usual.

Any ideas on what the cause might be please? I'm doing the cleaning cycle when prompted and descaled about 6 weeks ago.

Thanks.


----------



## Coffeenoobster (Nov 24, 2018)

Did you regularly descale before? If you live in a hard water area may need an extra descale. Seems to be the usual advice.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nick R said:


> My Oracle Touch has recently started sometimes making an inconsistent noise when brewing; typically when I start it is quieter than usual, then gets louder after a few seconds as if the power / pressure is ramping up. It then starts the pour late and produces much less coffee than usual.
> 
> Any ideas on what the cause might be please? I'm doing the cleaning cycle when prompted and descaled about 6 weeks ago.
> 
> Thanks.


 Your grind ,ah be too fine for the coffee you are using or the machine may be over dosing .

dpse should be 22 to 22.4 g . Tip out a full pf of dry coffee into scales that are 0.1g resolution to check. .

low flow could be descale for sure but you normally get a machine warning if you haven't for a while .


----------



## Nick R (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. Yes I do live in a hard water area and must admit I went about 9 months without descaling because I never got a prompt from the machine (still haven't) and read that you don't necessarily need to if you use a filter - which I do. Having queried this with Sage, I have since done 2 descales, one 6 weeks after the other and the power / noise issue stopped for a few days, but has now come back, though not as badly as before. Perhaps yet another descale is needed?

I'll check the weight of the dose as you suggest Mrboots, but the problem is clearly linked to the change in power / noise since if this is consistent, the machine pours perfectly.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nick R said:


> Thanks for the replies. Yes I do live in a hard water area and must admit I went about 9 months without descaling because I never got a prompt from the machine (still haven't) and read that you don't necessarily need to if you use a filter - which I do. Having queried this with Sage, I have since done 2 descales, one 6 weeks after the other and the power / noise issue stopped for a few days, but has now come back, though not as badly as before. Perhaps yet another descale is needed?
> 
> I'll check the weight of the dose as you suggest Mrboots, but the problem is clearly linked to the change in power / noise since if this is consistent, the machine pours perfectly.


 If you have too much coffee in the pf and or the grind is too fine , the the pump will struggle to force water through it , means you will get a slow pour and less coffee .

pits a process if elimination , if you have descaled 6 weeks ago , the. I'd struggle to see how it needs it again , unless your filter is defective or depleted


----------



## Nick R (Dec 6, 2019)

Ah, yes, understood - thanks. I'll check the dose. In fact I descaled (for the second time) 1 week ago and there are still signs of the problem, though only occasionally and it's not so bad as before. I changed the filter early in September, so on the 3 month cycle it's due for replacement soon.


----------



## Nick R (Dec 6, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> If you have too much coffee in the pf and or the grind is too fine , the the pump will struggle to force water through it , means you will get a slow pour and less coffee .
> 
> pits a process if elimination , if you have descaled 6 weeks ago , the. I'd struggle to see how it needs it again , unless your filter is defective or depleted


 I checked the dose and it weighed 22.9g. Is this sufficiently outside the "norm" to be a problem? Can you actually adjust the dose on the Oracle Touch and if so how?


----------

